# Jelly like poops, no blood



## notamamayet (May 3, 2008)

Ok First off I want to assure evrything I WILL be calling the rescue and then the vet in the morning, but until then, I'm looking for some help to calm my rapidly beating heart... 

New puppy has been home since Monday. 4.5 months old, rescued from puppy mill, and was treated for ear mites and fleas. He had his vaccinations (though I don't know what, I know he has to go back in 2 weeks). He also has kennel cough right now. 

Ok enough background... today he was having slightly diahrea type poops, but nothing major, and then just now he went again, and it was half diahrea and half this jelly like substance... clear, and odd looking. He walked away from it, went somewhere else in the house and tried to keep pooping. This time it was a very small amount, but there was no real feces, it was all clear jelly like substance, with a bit of orange or something in it- it almost looked like shredded carrot, something like that... he tried another two times after that and it went back to being just tiny amount of plain jelly stuff. 

I've been trying to research, and making myself more nervous and worried. I'm hearing so many different things. The one thing different from most things I'm reading is that there's no blood in this, just a bit of orange "stuff". 

He hasn't switched foods since he got to the shelter. He's been having tiny amounts of wellness puppy treats as he doesn't seem to love them, and about 1 tablespoon of cooked eggs on Tuesday night, which I would guess is too long ago to cause a problem. The only other thing he's been eating is dust. Every single dust bunny or particle he can find, he tries to eat. 

What can I do? I've read it may be stress colitis... and of course now I feel guilty. Please tell me what I can do for puppy in the next 12 hours 

*edit* I totally forgot to add this in... I searched previous posts, and found this description that sounded familiar.

It appears that the soft stools are surrounded by this jelly like substance and when she is finished her business keeps trying to go but nothing else comes out. Her behavior is normal (full of energy, eating her Hills T/D dry food) and sleeping at her normal times. she has been waking up at 2:30AM on some nights and runs to the basement to do her business.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Try looking up the symptons on this website
http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/itch.html

Will you be going to the vet ?


----------



## notamamayet (May 3, 2008)

I will be calling in tomorrow and seeing what he says. I won't be able to take him in tomorrow, as I'm without a car, but if the vet thinks he should be seen, we'll be taking him on Saturday.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Just curious why is she on t/d? That is a prescription diet for tartar control. Was she dewormed before she came home?


----------



## notamamayet (May 3, 2008)

No no, he is not on science diet- that was part of another post I had copied, because the description the poster used, sounded a lot like what is happening. 

Anyways, I talked to the rescue today, she said that since he had another completely textbook normal BM this morning, was peeing and pooping normally, energy normal, and eating as much as he was before, that she wouldn't worry about it yet, but if he has another BM that is similar then to let them know and they'll contact the vet. 

He was dewormed at the shelter, and I found his vaccination ecord and he has had his parvovirus shot, so that makes me feel a little better. According to this sheet, the only vaccination he's missing still is his rabies. 

I'm thinking this may be an after effect of the deworming, but if he gets it again, I'll be calling the vet. They gave me the name of the vet that saw him before.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

That was why I asked if her had been dewormed recently. Alot of times you will see the dead worms in the bm and the intestines are irritated so you will see the mucous in it too. Sorry about the misunderstanding about the t/d. Glad everything is fine. Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

I dont know about jelly, but my puppy had really watery, greenish poo's first week I had him. The vet told me it was a slight infection and now i have some pills.

your pup might be eating something too salty also. 
about the other stuff, I would runnn to the vet.


----------

